# Recommended clown/circus costume/makeup sites?



## Loogs (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey folks,

I'm curious if anyone can recommend a website or two where I can find unique or high quality clown/circus costume attire and makeup?

I have horror icon, vampire, werewolf, undead, and other typical costumes down, but I know nothing about the circus.

I would be grateful for any assistance!


----------



## sweetnothing (Sep 1, 2011)

Uhm, well are you going for a traditional clown, or a creepy clown?

Fright Catalog has a ton of cool options: 
http://www.frightcatalog.com/Search/?cp=1&ps=20&st=clown


----------



## Loogs (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks sweet, I suppose a little bit of both 

I'm mainly looking for quality vs. mass-produced items, although one of those Killer Klown masks will make a great pneumatic pop-up!


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm going to be a clown this year, so I've done TONS of research. I found that the best makeup is Ben Nye. I used the clown white for my Geisha costume last year and once you set it with powder, it doesn't smudge and it covers really well. I get all my Ben Nye from Frend's Beauty supply. I highly recommend them. (lightning-fast shipping)
http://www.frendsbeautysupplyonline.com/search.aspx?manufacturer=15&log=false&category=53http://www.frendsbeautysupplyonline.com/search.aspx?manufacturer=15&log=false&category=53

I was looking for information on how a pro-clown applies makeup and found this great video from Ruffles, a working white face clown:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hv7_01mIlUw&list=FL0R6zMy7_63ElL0F9zrdOwA&index=43

I'm making my costume, but I got my wig on ebay, and I bought a pro-knows brand clown nose from Clown Antics. I read somewhere that the foam clown noses are a big no-no:
http://www.clownantics.com/clown-noses-8-1-c.html

My next challenge is shoes. I'm not sure if I'll buy them, or try to make something. Let us all know if you find a good source for shoes...


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello,
Just wanted to let you know I went to my local dollar tree store where everything is 1$ and they had clown gloves 2 to a package and also clown noses also big clown ties and big clown bows for the neck just a buck you cant beat the price, so if you have a dollar tree near you then you may want to go see if they have any of the above listed items also i think you can go to www.dollartree.com and order on line, just do an on line search, hope this helps.. also they have really cool clown masks at alarming products I think there located in idaho, they also sell on ebay to. I think there site is www.alarmingproducts.com they have tons of props, masks and everything halloween. hope this helps~
Spooky wooky
Happy Haunting


----------



## Loogs (Sep 7, 2009)

I found the make-up application video very informative, thanks a bunch, Shannie-Boo!

Yes, after much research myself, ClownAntics definitely took the cake as far as variety and price. Placed quite a large order there for about 80% of my costume 

I'll have to go browse through the nearest Dollar Tree for any possible additions, thanks for the heads-up, Spooky!

A lot of the mass-produced outfits/jumpsuits I found were very interesting on many sites, but I fell in love with a custom hand-made on eBay. As soon as I saw it, I could see just the right amount of authenticity and slight creepiness. (seller's store was MyLittleCostumeShop)

Thanks again, everyone. I hope your Halloween plans are coming right along, I feel this season came up so fast!


----------



## RallyeXpress (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi end Clown mask 

www.spfxmasks.com/monstermasks.php



Pro Clown clothes

www.clowncostumes.com/Catalog/Men/men.html

http://stores.ebay.com/Monkey-Dungeon/Pro-Clown-Store-/_i.html?_fsub=3


Great Shoes at a great price

www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=p4634.m570.l1313&_nkw=Clownmart&_sacat=See-All-Categories



A couple of pics of my clown outfits






































































Here is the mask I have for this year


----------



## RallyeXpress (Sep 19, 2009)

Clown wig

http://screamteamorder.stores.yahoo.net/wigs.html




Clown Foam Latex Appliances

http://screamteamorder.stores.yahoo.net/clown.html


----------

